# suggestions for a $1000 home theater setup



## jdizzzle90 (Feb 8, 2012)

i just finished building my subwoofer setup of 4 jl 12w6s and now i need a good receiver and speakers, im looking for a bang for buck set up for around $1000, id like to have a good dennon receiver if possible from what ive read on them there pretty much the best around


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

In that price range I would be looking for a good used set of speakers and a close out or refurb on a nice AVR. Denon is good, but there are several other brands worth considering. Onkyo probably has the most bang/buck in terms of features. Yamaha is hard to beat for solid performance and reliability.


----------



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

Used would be your best bet. Lots of good buys out there.


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

jdizzzle90 said:


> i just finished building my subwoofer setup of 4 jl 12w6s


Nice. So is DIY an option by any chance for speakers?  



> and now i need a good receiver and speakers, im looking for a bang for buck set up for around $1000,


It definitely won't be easy. What are your thoughts on starting with some quality stereo mains first, and then adding "the fluff" (surrounds) at a later date?



> id like to have a good dennon receiver if possible from what ive read on them there pretty much the best around


Denon should be a fine option, though I'm personally inclined toward Marantz electronics


----------



## jdizzzle90 (Feb 8, 2012)

i could build the boxes for a DIY project no problem i have plenty of wood left over from my jl w6 build.

has any one used them fluance speakers they are super cheap,but i know when things are cheap they are 9 times out of 10 JUNK, i would get a 5.0 system from them if they are decent i got plenty of subwoofer since i have 4 12's


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

In that case, I would start with about $539 for some Zaph ZA5.5 Tall Tower kits

http://www.madisoundspeakerstore.com/2.5-way-speaker-kits/zaph|audio-za5.5-tall-tower-2.5-way-pair/

and the same amount for a true 7.1 receiver such as this:

http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...V-Receiver-with-Networking-and-AirPlay/1.html

(total coincedence on the pricing being identical)

That will get you started with stereo. Surround speakers can always be added later once you've got this built. It's been my experience that probably 80% of everything (not including LFE) is pretty much stereo, including discrete multichannel recordings. If you redirect the center channel to the stereo mains, it's probably closer to 90%. What the means is that no matter what your final system is, the stereo mains really can carry the majority of the load themselves, and accordingly should be as good as you can afford. Otherwise you'll be dissapointed as you try to get surround sound out of recordings that simply don't have it.

Surround is a nice effect mind you, but don't let it keep you from good fidelity for the vast majority of recordings.

BTW I noticed you've got your JLs stacked vertically in one spot. I expect you to get a big improvement in sound quality with distant placement (IE one in each corner).


----------



## jdizzzle90 (Feb 8, 2012)

im leaning more toward not building an enclosure but if its what i have to do then its what ever, 

and the i have them in the corner just for shock and awe right now when my amp comes in for them im putting one in each corner


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

jdizzzle90 said:


> im leaning more toward not building an enclosure but if its what i have to do then its what ever,


That's cool, though I do feel you could have gotten a bit more performance out of a DIY kit.

Here is a speaker that's currently on sale:

http://www.emptek.com/e55ti_mm.php


----------

